# Bottom bracket



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Looking to get a new road frame with a BB30 bottom bracket but not sure if the GXP is BB30. Is it? I'm looking to go Red, is it better then Force or will i even notice.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

no, GXP is GXP and BB30 is BB30. you can get SRAM cranks either way. the Red chainrings are stiffer than the rings on Force, so they flex less and thus shifting performance is better.
GXP=24mm spindle, generally external threaded bb cups (unless for example it goes into a trek w/ BB90)
BB30=30mm spindle, bearings pressed directly into the frame.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Great, thanks. You saved me some cash


----------

